# Banking



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

In addition to my previous post I also have another question, is it possible to set up bank accounts and the like in Canada before you land there on your Visa? Was just wondering about how to move money without having to carry cash or cheques.
Thanks in advance


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Heya, you might want to try calling HSBC i know they are in the UK and that they are in Canada also. the comercials they have on TV are all for helping people moving to diffrent countries. So i think that they would be a good place to start.


----------



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for that, I will take a look, didn't think of looking so close to home.


----------



## Calman (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi folks,

I'm a newbie around these parts, so wanted to say hello and offer my 2 bits on this thread.

We've had a few friends from the UK use the HSBC route when they were setting things up from outside of Canada, so that's a good lead for sure!!

I came to Canada back in 2002, where for personal banking, I would highly recommend President's Choice (no fuss banking with no common charges like other banks) 

All the best,
Cal


----------

